

Is Bill Gates Really Batman? - Triplepundit
http://www.triplepundit.com/2012/01/bill-gates-really-batman/
So what exactly has Bill gates done to deserve to be considered such a hero besides making a ton of money?
======
gcb
hehe. interesting points.

but remember that he would be probably giving out nothing if it wasn't already
lost to taxes already.

so, the sum have to account for the things that would have been done with the
tax money (and remember, for every $2 of tax, $1 get's lost or pay for
overhead. in multimillion non profits, it's almost $9 out of $10)

Also, he need to win the money in the first place. For every student that
want's to buy a linux laptop, they pocket at least $100. so also account that
for every textbook he donates, two were taken away from a student previously.

ok, those are a couple starting points... you can go on from here.

